# why would anyone want a quarter horse.



## VelvetsAB

_We have several QH's at the lesson barn I ride at who are GREAT horses. Both are smooth to ride. Boston has a cute jump...Sam is a packer and is so honest over fences, it isnt even funny. One girl is still learning to steer and she accidentally steered him in her circle at the fence. He jumped it even though it was a weird angle and spot. _

_Any QH I have ridden has been a joy to ride and I have never had a problem with getting my "guts beaten out" because of them. _

_If you dont believe QH's have endurance, then why would so many working ranches have their hands use them? They have to be in their saddle most of the day....how is that not endurance??? The AQHA is the most popular breed in the United States and has the most registered horses in the world. WORLD. _

_Hmm...tons of people "hate" this horse it looks like....:roll:_


----------



## corinowalk

Hmm...not sure what to make of this comment. Not sure why you feel that way. No one around here races QH's...other than barrel racers. I know that there are QH races...but none in my neck of the woods! I think QH's are quite versatile and make great horses. What *is* your breed of choice?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I don't really like Quarters but I don't hate them. They are kind of versatile. You see them doing reining, barrels, poles, lesson horses, racing, ranch work, jumping, dressage and all sorts of other things. They just really aren't the breed for me.


----------



## WickedNag

ruger said:


> Quarter horses are great if your into racing but other than that why would anyone want one, most are gut beaters (rough riding) and have never rode any that had any endurance. except for a few appendix qh


What do you see winning in the arena's or on working ranches? There is a reason they are America's favorite breed. They are very versatile. You can chase a cow or a can, do dressage or jump. If you need something quick and agile you wouldn't pick a Saddlebred (though I love them too!)

What do you do with your horses? It will make a difference with what breed you would lean towards. I would like to know what you ride and why you chose that breed


----------



## Charis

They are very popular because they are extremely versatile breed; they do everything from driving to eventing. I bet this post was nothing more than trying to get a rise out of people.


----------



## ruger

my breed of choice is any horse thats an easy keeper with good conformation, long sloping shoulder (for smooth ride) with endurance. i dont hate quarter horses thanks to them i have rode at speeds approaching 60 mph. it takes a steep shouldered gut beater to do that.


----------



## Charis

ruger said:


> my breed of choice is any horse thats an easy keeper with good conformation, long sloping shoulder (for smooth ride) with endurance. i dont hate quarter horses thanks to them i have rode at speeds approaching 60 mph. it takes a steep shouldered gut beater to do that.


Wow, you should consider contacting the Guiness Book then; 60 MPH is record-setting. Steep shoulders aren't exactly ideal for racing either; they create limited reach out front.


----------



## ruger

Charis said:


> They are very popular because they are extremely versatile breed; they do everything from driving to eventing. I bet this post was nothing more than trying to get a rise out of people.


NO NO im not trying to get a rise out of anyone, their are just much better breeds for those not into competing in speed events. morgans, mustangs, arabians. 
lets use the morgan and mustang for an example most dont relize that morgans are much easier to keep than a QH or TB they will eat much less. as far as ranching with a QA they can go all day on flat ground, but put them in the hills and their done.


----------



## WickedNag

ruger said:


> they can go all day on flat ground, but put them in the hills and their done.


Don't tell my boys that... I have a 22yr old paint that can go up and down hills all day long and my daughter's qh keeps right up with him. My boys is out of shape due to my own health but if these horses are conditioned there is no reason for them not to be able to ride lots of hills and get off the flats


----------



## Allison Finch

Troll....troll....troll........

I event/dressage/jump. I have had quite a few QH's do very well in all of these disciplines. You, obviously, do not ride much or with an open mind.


----------



## ruger

Charis said:


> Wow, you should consider contacting the Guiness Book then; 60 MPH is record-setting. Steep shoulders aren't exactly ideal for racing either; they create limited reach out front.


 
Approaching 60 mph most quarter mile QH can do around 55 who knows how fast i have been going down hill.


----------



## ruger

Allison Finch said:


> Troll....troll....troll........
> 
> I event/dressage/jump. I have had quite a few QH's do very well in all of these disciplines. You, obviously, do not ride much or with an open mind.


 
Ride every horse i can, especially the ones that are said to be unrideable. have rode at the least a hundred QHs have a mare that is half poco bueno half saddle bred the QH stallion she is out of is a aa champion gut beater from hell have rode him at least 300 miles.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Isn't that famous do it all QH named Rugged Lark?


----------



## corinowalk

I agree Maura. Troll.


----------



## ruger

IM not a troll just trying to get people to understand their are better breeds to suit their needs.


----------



## Delfina

Oh I have no idea why on earth I'd want my QH...... lets see, she's doing extremely well in Dressage, is as un-spooky as it gets, thinks small, wiggly kiddos are great fun to pack around and is one heck of an easy-keeper.

Yup, one terrible horse there!

Oh and as far as being a "gut beater", my trainer hopped on my QH and after riding for a few minutes came over and said well no wonder you can't sit the trot on my Warmblood, if I didn't know better I'd swear this horse was gaited.


----------



## Unwoven

Ignorant troll is ignorant!

My paint is an amazing dressage and hunter aaaand jumper horse, we've shown up very many fancy smanchy thoroughbreds and FYI his confirmation is amazing... very smooth... no way you can get a bumpy ride on him .. hes more comfy bareback then anything!

Just.. my few cents...


----------



## ruger

Delfina said:


> Oh I have no idea why on earth I'd want my QH...... lets see, she's doing extremely well in Dressage, is as un-spooky as it gets, thinks small, wiggly kiddos are great fun to pack around and is one heck of an easy-keeper.
> 
> Yup, one terrible horse there!
> 
> Oh and as far as being a "gut beater", my trainer hopped on my QH and after riding for a few minutes came over and said well no wonder you can't sit the trot on my Warmblood, if I didn't know better I'd swear this horse was gaited.


never said they were terrible, just think their are better breeds for some people, just seems like everyone thinks quarter horses are the only breed on the planet.


----------



## WickedNag

ruger said:


> IM not a troll just trying to get people to understand their are better breeds to suit their needs.


So tell me what breed I need. I like to trail ride. I prefer the stride of a taller horse and I want a horse that is willing to blaze a trail and than take me to a play day to run a barrel pattern and zip me though the four in line. I don't care to ride the gaited breeds and I personally prefer not to ride an Arab. So what breed is suited to me? 

Seems that most of those riding are riding their breed of choice. Why would they not be? I can go anywhere and spend my money on a horse so why would I buy one that didn't suit me. As for my paint, his sire was a registered Quarter horse by the name of Dee Bar Windson. So I am riding a quarter horse with spots....


----------



## ruger

WickedNag said:


> So tell me what breed I need. I like to trail ride. I prefer the stride of a taller horse and I want a horse that is willing to blaze a trail and than take me to a play day to run a barrel pattern and zip me though the four in line. I don't care to ride the gaited breeds and I personally prefer not to ride an Arab. So what breed is suited to me?
> 
> Seems that most of those riding are riding their breed of choice. Why would they not be? I can go anywhere and spend my money on a horse so why would I buy one that didn't suit me. As for my paint, his sire was a registered Quarter horse by the name of Dee Bar Windson. So I am riding a quarter horse with spots....


their are horses that can beat QH in barrels and horses that can beat TBs in their game but their not allowed to compete for money cuz they aint futurity nominated.


----------



## WickedNag

ruger said:


> their are horses that can beat QH in barrels and horses that can beat TBs in their game but their not allowed to compete for money cuz they aint futurity nominated.


K what horses are running at the national level... trust me if they were winning they would be winning at nationals. There are no breed restrictions. 

You didn't answer my question about a horse more suited to me. Told you what I like to do. I bought my horse for a reason...he suits my needs and imo looks good doing it.

Why is it that until yesterday no one has seen you on this forum for a year? And now the pots are starting to get stirred? I have always been told not to feed the trolls but oh sometimes I have so much fun dishing out the bait :twisted:


----------



## smrobs

ruger said:


> IM not a troll just trying to get people to understand their are better breeds to suit their needs.


:? then what should my ideal breed be? I do tons of ranch work, work cattle, rope, trail ride, etc. What other breed has innate cow savvy bred into them? What other breed can reach their top speed in just a couple of strides or turn on a dime from a dead run? QH are the best for that because that is what they have been bred to do for hundreds of generations. Are_ some_ of them rough riding? Sure, but I have rode plenty that were smooth as polished glass.

To group all QHs like that _is_ ignorant. That's like saying that _all_ Arabs are spooky or _all_ TBs are high strung, it just isn't true. For a person to make such a blatantly ridiculous statement simply shows me that they haven't ridden enough of that breed to get past one or two individual horses that they didn't like.


----------



## barrelracer892

Ruger, every single horse out there is different. None of them are going to fit their breed description exactly. I don't judge a horse based on its breed. Heck, I don't even know what breed all of my 3 horses are exactly. My guesses are an Appendix, POA, and draft mix. There is no bad breed for a horse. I love Quarter Horses, I love Tennessee Walkers, I love Percherons. All horses are wonderful.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> NO NO im not trying to get a rise out of anyone, their are just much better breeds for those not into competing in speed events. morgans, mustangs, arabians.
> 
> *Then why do you not see these breeds out there winning in the NBHA?*
> 
> lets use the morgan and mustang for an example most dont relize that morgans are much easier to keep than a QH or TB they will eat much less. as far as ranching with a QA they can go all day on flat ground, but put them in the hills and their done.


Again if this was true over a vast majority of horses you would see them on working ranches and you do not.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> Ride every horse i can, especially the ones that are said to be unrideable. have rode at the least a hundred QHs have a mare that is half poco bueno half saddle bred the QH stallion she is out of is a aa champion gut beater from hell have rode him at least 300 miles.


First how can you have a 1/2 Poco Bueno 1/2 Saddle Bred. That would be a mutt and Poco Bueno was a 44 model so that would be one old horse. Even my G-daughter of Poco Beuno is coming 31.

Also not all QH are rough. There are a lot of variables that go into how a horse moves. What you call rough I bet I call power. The harder they drive from the rear the harder they can be to ride and if you do not know how to stay with them they can fell rough. Does not mean they are.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> IM not a troll just trying to get people to understand their are better breeds to suit their needs.


Show me one.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I love my QH because no other horse could go from dressage one weekend to barrels and roping the next. They're gait isn't any rougher than a lot of other horses. People like QH's cause they almost always have a good mind on them and they are versatile enough for anything. When I have kids, you better believe they're gonna get a QH or a Paint. I've seen QH's out-jump some Warmbloods. You know why? Because QH's have heart. They try their hardest at everything they do and that's why people like them.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> their are horses that can beat QH in barrels and horses that can beat TBs in their game but their not allowed to compete for money cuz they aint futurity nominated.


This is not at all true. ANY horse can show in NBHA NRHA NRCHA NCHA. There is NO breed registry needed.

Since this is true if other breeds where better at these events they why do you not see them in there and winning?


----------



## corinowalk

nrhareiner said:


> What you call rough I bet I call power. The harder they drive from the rear the harder they can be to ride and if you do not know how to stay with them they can fell rough. Does not mean they are.


Exactly. My QH had a great jog and full trot. The most delightful canter I've ever ridden but ask him to gallop and you were in for a rough one. Not because he didn't carry his smoothness...but because he was a powerful horse that drove from the hind.


----------



## smrobs

There is a reason why each breed is specialized in a way for what they are expected to do.

Arabians are built for going the distance, endurance racing and long hours over many miles every day. I don't think that I could rope a 1000 pound cow and drag it in the trailer on an Arab. They are not built or bred for brute strength, QH are.

TWH and other gaited horses are built for covering a lot of ground in the smoothest way possible for the rider's comfort i/e on plantations or trail riding. They are not built for explosive acceleration or super quick directional changes, QH are.

Most QH's I know (full QH, not appendix) are super easy keepers on little feed, they have hearts the size of North America and will do whatever you ask of them.

I do have a Mustang and while he is the love of my life, he isn't a very practical working horse. He can't run fast, he isn't quick on his feet, he has zero natural cow savvy (everything he knows, he had to be taught). If he didn't have such an awesome personality, I would have sold him years ago.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I wasn't out to buy a QH when I was horse shopping. I was looking for a good horse to suit my needs. TWH were my horses growing up and I rode several Arabs, Welshes, TBs, Shetlands, Appys, and mutts in lessons. I ended up buying a gorgeous QH gelding that has the potential to do any sport I choose. I also own a grade Welsh that has potential to be a great little pony whichever direction I end up taking her. 

I'm not a QH nut by any means, but I have to say that I have met very few (only one I can think of) that fits your idea of what a QH is. My gelding has an incredible walk, trot, canter, and gallop (he's fast as hell and quick on his feet too). The little **** even gaits sometimes. He's smart as hell, sensitive, and easy to train. He's also as "high strung" as a "typical" Arab and he's an easy keeper. 

If you really weren't out to get people's goat you could've asked your question in a much less judgemental way. Breed bashing is just pathetic. 


I'm going with the TROLL vote.


----------



## ruger

smrobs said:


> There is a reason why each breed is specialized in a way for what they are expected to do.
> 
> Arabians are built for going the distance, endurance racing and long hours over many miles every day. I don't think that I could rope a 1000 pound cow and drag it in the trailer on an Arab. They are not built or bred for brute strength, QH are.
> 
> TWH and other gaited horses are built for covering a lot of ground in the smoothest way possible for the rider's comfort i/e on plantations or trail riding. They are not built for explosive acceleration or super quick directional changes, QH are.
> 
> Most QH's I know (full QH, not appendix) are super easy keepers on little feed, they have hearts the size of North America and will do whatever you ask of them.
> 
> I do have a Mustang and while he is the love of my life, he isn't a very practical working horse. He can't run fast, he isn't quick on his feet, he has zero natural cow savvy (everything he knows, he had to be taught). If he didn't have such an awesome personality, I would have sold him years ago.


 
Why would any horse have to be fast around cattle, cows are very slow, here in indiana we dont really need horses for cattle their not spread out over thousand of acres, a couple of acres per head is all that is needed.


As far as roping a thousand pound cow and dragging it in a trailer, i would have to see it. roped big wild cow on a QH pulled the horse down and broke the saddle.


----------



## corinowalk

*cough* TROLL *cough*


----------



## Solon

Cows can be extremely fast! I used to rope, they can fly if they put their little cow minds to it!


----------



## barrelracer892

corinowalk said:


> *cough* TROLL *cough*


:rofl:
*cough* AGREE *cough*


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> Why would any horse have to be fast around cattle, cows are very slow, here in indiana we dont really need horses for cattle their not spread out over thousand of acres, a couple of acres per head is all that is needed.


You must have been around many cattle. They are very fast and just as quick. Go to Youtube and put in Cutting into the title. Watch how quick that freezer meat can be.


----------



## ruger

nrhareiner said:


> You must have been around many cattle. They are very fast and just as quick. Go to Youtube and put in Cutting into the title. Watch how quick that freezer meat can be.


We feed our cattle in indiana, they aint skinny enough to have any speed.


----------



## ruger

Still want to see smrobs rope a 1000 pound cow and pull it in a trailer.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> We feed our cattle in indiana, they aint skinny enough to have any speed.


Again take a look those cows are not at all skinny. They are all well feed. That has nothing to do with it. Cows are fast. Yours must just be too lazy to move. Send them here I have some horses that will fix that problem


----------



## Solon

We don't have skinny cows in Oregon and they are plenty fast. Have you ever seen roping at a rodeo? They are most generally all quarter horses and they pull those cows around just fine.


----------



## ruger

Solon said:


> We don't have skinny cows in Oregon and they are plenty fast. Have you ever seen roping at a rodeo? They are most generally all quarter horses and they pull those cows around just fine.


they aint cows their 3 to 400 pound calves.


----------



## corinowalk

Just a suggestion.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> they aint cows their 3 to 400 pound calves.



It depends on what type of roping you are doing. Most cattle events use heifers. Depending on what the event is will dictate the size of the cow.

I have chaises some Holsteins around. Talk about big, fat big boned cows. They are not too slow. They move quite well.


----------



## Solon

Team roping doesn't use calves - I'm not talking about calf roping.


----------



## nrhareiner

corinowalk said:


> Just a suggestion.


Then what would I do with all this troll food?? Dogs will not eat it cats turn their nose up at it and the horses run from the smell.


----------



## nrhareiner

Solon said:


> Team roping doesn't use calves - I'm not talking about calf roping.



Do not forget about steer roping. Those suckers are quite large and very fast.


----------



## Solon

I've seen plenty of ranch roping and those horses pull around those big cows/steers without any problems at all.


----------



## corinowalk

It was more of a self suggestion. I am holding my sarcasm back so hard right now...its about to burst out. 

As far as cows go, I have no input. I've never roped a **** thing except for myself. But I do know that I probably weigh more than a small cow and my QH had no problem dragging me around! LOL


----------



## nrhareiner

Ruger you never answered my question. What breed would be better suited for my needs then a QH??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Most rodeo events around here use steers. You have steer wrestling, steer roping, and team roping uses steers. We don't do cutting or penning, but they prolly use heifers. Calf roping, it's either or. Same as breakaway. We don't have goat tying at the local rodeos here either. 

Quarter horses are good, except they're selling for a penny a dozen right now. Appaloosas are one of my personal favorites and they sell pretty good. They are also very versatile. Paints are awesome too, lol QH with color =)


----------



## ruger

corinowalk said:


> It was more of a self suggestion. I am holding my sarcasm back so hard right now...its about to burst out.
> 
> As far as cows go, I have no input. I've never roped a **** thing except for myself. But I do know that I probably weigh more than a small cow and my QH had no problem dragging me around! LOL


 \

LOL glad you enjoy your QH.


----------



## nrhareiner

I get a very very good price for my QH foals. Good well bred foals still bring good money.


----------



## leonalee

It kind of sounds like the OP knows a little about Quarter horses and is one of those people who think that a "cliff note" version of an encounter means they have essentially completed their JD in that breed. None of your "points" make any sense for you to have come off so brash to start with. HUNDREDS? Really? You've ridden hundreds, eh?


----------



## smrobs

ruger said:


> Why would any horse have to be fast around cattle, cows are very slow, here in indiana we dont really need horses for cattle their not spread out over thousand of acres, a couple of acres per head is all that is needed.
> 
> 
> As far as roping a thousand pound cow and dragging it in a trailer, i would have to see it. roped big wild cow on a QH pulled the horse down and broke the saddle.


LOL, cattle are slow............ookaaay. You must have spent about as much time around cattle as you have around QH's. I can say that I have ridden several horses that got outrun by yearling cattle (weighed anywhere from 600 to 950) and had to use the horse's better endurance to get close enough to get a rope on them.

As for seeing video of me roping and dragging a 1000 pound cow.....sorry, don't have any. Normally in that situation, my hands are too full of reins and the rope to carry and use a video camera but since you seem to believe that anything more than 500 pounds would pull a horse over and break a saddle, here you go. I bet not one of those cows weighed less than 1000 . I would also bet my right eye-tooth that there isn't a breed out there that isn't a stock horse (QH, Paint, Appy).




 

Apparently the horse you were riding had no idea how to handle the weight and the tree in your saddle was sub-par.


----------



## ruger

None of them boney cows are more than 700 pounds, have been around cattle my entire life currantly have 16 head of herford angus cross cows,still didnt see a horse draging a cow maybe moving with the cow.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Our cattle out here are free range and fat and happy. And fast. 

Cows are just something I muck around in for fun. But my personal quarter horse has done just about everything with me without hesitation. I adore the breed.

Are they ideal for everyone? No, of course not. No breed is. I still think they're great horses in general though.


----------



## smrobs

Eh, you can believe whatever you want to believe. Apparently you haven't been around enough actual cowboy ranch work to see much of anything (and no, riding around in a truck with a feeder that the cows follow or driving them on a 4-wheeler don't count). How do you think ranchhands get a full grown cow into a trailer when there are no corrals around? Pile treats in the front and talk nice to her? LOL, no. They rope and drag her in.


----------



## mom2pride

ruger said:


> Quarter horses are great if your into racing but other than that why would anyone want one, most are gut beaters (rough riding) and have never rode any that had any endurance. except for a few appendix qh


Wow, that's a HUGE generalization, because while the QH was bred to run short quick distances, they were also bred to be a decent ride...cowpoke would ride them hard all day, everyday, and on the weekends would race them against one another. So they had to have decent gaits, as well as 'endurance', just because of the work they did. 

Now, that said, yes, there are some with jack hammer gaits, but that is not common place, imo, as I have ridden many QH over the years, and only a handful were 'hard' to ride. My QH cross mare has phenominal stamina, but it's something you have to work on...ANY horse is going to have a hard time riding long and hard if you only do it once in a great while.


----------



## ruger

smrobs said:


> Eh, you can believe whatever you want to believe. Apparently you haven't been around enough actual cowboy ranch work to see much of anything (and no, riding around in a truck with a feeder that the cows follow or driving them on a 4-wheeler don't count). How do you think ranchhands get a full grown cow into a trailer when there are no corrals around? Pile treats in the front and talk nice to her? LOL, no. They rope and drag her in.


 
how do you drag a cow into a trailer, you ride your horse into it first? here in indiana we pen them in the barn and herd them in the trailer thru chutes.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, must be nice to have everything so handy and nearby. Lots of folks who have ranches down here have many pastures spread out over hundreds or thousands of acres and not all pastures have corrals. The cowboys who do a lot of dragging things into the trailer generally have trailers like this








With the little angle rope-stops. That way, they can just slip the rope over the top of the trailer as they go past. For those of us that don't have those trailers, it gets a little trickier. It is much easier if you have 2 people (one to heel the cow and hold it down while the header runs the rope up through the side of the trailer), but it can be done with 1 person by either tripping and tying her down before dragging her in, or snubbing up real close to her, holding her near enough to the back of the trailer that you can run the excess rope up through the side and re-dally with the end that is through the trailer. But in order to do that, you have to have a horse that is trained enough where you can do a half hitch on the horn and they will hold the cow in the trailer long enough for you to step off and get the gate shut. I don't like to do that simply because I don't have enough experience with that method to be good but I often do all the heavy dragging when anything needs to go in the trailer and I have someone there to heel her.


----------



## haviris

Personally I think you've shown your ignorance in almost every post. You've already made it pretty clear you don't know alot about horses (QH's in particular) and if you think those cows don't weigh more then 700lbs and that cows are slow that just proves you don't know much about cattle either. So don't really see anything else needing to be added about why someone might want a QH.

Funny that those who asked for breed recommendations instead got "why would you need a horse for that?"

Also funny that your descrip for the perfect horse could easily be a QH!
Easy keeper, the easiest keepers I've known have been QHs,
Good conformation could be almost any breed, so again QHs,
Long sloping shoulder, smooth ride, endurance, all easily QHs.


----------



## trailhorserider

I think the biggest thing Quarter Horses have going for them is their disposition.

I used to think QH's were kind of over-rated. The ones I knew back in my boarding days were nothing special. They were as nice or as wack-a-doodle as any other breed. BUT, I now have a friend with well bred, high quality QH's and I am amazed at how laid-back they are. I mean really, really laid back. Kind of like they were born broke. It still amazes me! 

If I have a pet peeve about QH's it is this: 

1. Their owners think they are the best thing since sliced bred to the exclusion of every other breed on the planet 

and

2. Some of them are being purposely bred for defects. Again, that is the owers/breeders fault, not the horses themselves. I hate looking at magazines and seeing QH stallions with tiny feet and bones and huge muscle mass looking like beef cattle. I don't think they would ever hold up to the kind of riding I do. Those tiny feet scare me! And then there is the whole HYPP thing. That is a disease we should be trying to breed out of horses, not keeping it in the gene pool because we like the "look."

So I like the dispositions of the really good Quarter Horses, but because they are so popular, I wish people would take more care in breeding them. I think all horses, of all breeds, should be bred to be sound and useful first and foremost. Please don't put looks and money above a sound, sane, usable horse!


----------



## ruger

Maybe we just aint got no good quarter horses in indiana.


----------



## smrobs

I doubt that.


----------



## trailhorserider

Actually, my friend gets her Quarter Horses from Indiana. I don't know if I can find the website, but they are really awesome horses! I can't afford them or I would own one by now!


----------



## Charis

nrhareiner said:


> *You must have been around many cattle.* They are very fast and just as quick. Go to Youtube and put in Cutting into the title. Watch how quick that freezer meat can be.


Or dumb cattle and even dumber riders. Pulled a horse over and broke the saddle? Ten bucks says he tried to rope a steer with a trail saddle. 



To *ruger/troll *: "around 60mph" would be a world record... by a long shot. Oh... also, have you ever run downhill? Betcha you run slower downhill than on an even track; you have to focus on balancing and not falling on your face instead of just flat out speed.


----------



## trailhorserider

Here they are, really, really nice Quarter Horses in your home state of Indiana. :mrgreen: 

(highspeed site) Moench Ranch Performance Quarter Horses. Foundation Quarter Horses for Sale in the Midwest.


----------



## maura

I'm with Corino on this one -


----------



## trailhorserider

I know, I know. But even if someone's a troll, we can still have a very good conversation on the subject they brought up, right? 

Even if they are just egging us on, it is still a good subject for discussion, I think anyway. 

By the way, if my foal is 1/2 Quarter Horse, does that make him a 1/8 regular horse? :lol:


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Really....why would anyone want any kind of horse?!?!?! :shock: :wink: I mean, they are pretty ugly, and they are just eating and pooping machines.... Why bother? :roll:_

_Hmmm...._

_Anyways...Gut jarring could be used to discribe any of the thousands of other breeds out there who possibly have a horse or two that dont have the best gaits in the world. So it can't be put just onto a QH. They just happen to be one of the most versatile horses in the world, and people appreciate that fact about them. _

_ruger--could you go run on your own 2 feet a 50 mile marathon tomorrow with no training? Most likely not....so why should you expect a pasture horse to go and do the same?_


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Wow, it seems like your trying to cause a bit of an argument. Well first of all let me tell you! _people will buy a breed that suits them_ because im pretty sure _they_ know what they want more than you. *Im not trying to be rude.* I think everyone is open to there opionion on breeds. But a QH has many more talents than going fast!! I live in australia and the only breeds we race are TB and standard breds. My family owned one of the most succesful QH in australian showing in his time. But for you to try and "_make people understand there are better breeds for them"_ i would recomend not saying Quarter horses are usless.... Anyway you can do anything on a quarter horse that can be done on a _any other breed. _i think the reason you dont lilke them is because you like more fine types of horse like you said an arab or morgan(which is influenced by arabians). A quarter horse is versatile they can pretty much do everything!! tell me what they cant do!? There are always horses that arnt comfortable. And i dont even ride quater horses. I show riding ponies!! Im am just sorry but until you can honestly tell me that _you_ have ridden every Quater horse, YOU! do not have influence on what quarter horses are good for.


----------



## Chiilaa

Troll win - kudos. 8 page thread with very little effort. *golf clap* Now go back to your bridge.


----------



## lenco12

corinowalk said:


> Hmm...not sure what to make of this comment. Not sure why you feel that way. No one around here races QH's...other than barrel racers. I know that there are QH races...but none in my neck of the woods! I think QH's are quite versatile and make great horses. What *is* your breed of choice?


I don't really like Quarters but I don't hate them. They are kind of versatile. You see them doing reining, barrels, poles, lesson horses, racing, ranch work, jumping, dressage and all sorts of other things. They just really aren't the breed for me.

​


----------



## africanstardust

Wasn't another troll (can't remember his name, so we'll call him Mr. Nobody ) from Indiana, too? 

Also, I know virtually nothing about breeds, but I can say that of the few horse breeds I've ridden, QH's were some of the smoothest and laid-back. This was when I took a few stray Western lessons about eight or so years ago, so I was little and even less assertive than I am now, and riding a QH made me feel like I was a great rider. Talk about a well mannered, sensitive horse. Of course, that was just my experience.


----------



## WickedNag

ruger said:


> As far as roping a thousand pound cow and dragging it in a trailer, i would have to see it. roped big wild cow on a QH pulled the horse down and broke the saddle.


Must not have been a good saddle... tsk tsk shame on you. When you are roping a 1000 lb cow you better have a good saddle underneath you


----------



## WickedNag

nrhareiner said:


> Ruger you never answered my question. What breed would be better suited for my needs then a QH??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Please, I think I asked first and I haven't gotten my answer either. :lol:


----------



## WickedNag

Chiilaa said:


> Troll win - kudos. 8 page thread with very little effort. *golf clap* Now go back to your bridge.


The troll didn't win. The members here are ahead by a long shot. I have loved reading 8 pages of why everyone loves their quarter horses! Looking at all the posts just goes to show why they are America's Favorite Horse!


----------



## WickedNag

lenco12 said:


> I don't really like Quarters but I don't hate them. They are kind of versatile. You see them doing reining, barrels, poles, lesson horses, racing, ranch work, jumping, dressage and all sorts of other things. They just really aren't the breed for me.
> 
> ​


Welcome to the forum...funny how someone's first comment is on a thread started by a troll. Same IP address would be my guess :lol:


----------



## JackofDiamonds

WickedNag said:


> The troll didn't win. The members here are ahead by a long shot. I have loved reading 8 pages of why everyone loves their quarter horses! Looking at all the posts just goes to show why they are America's Favorite Horse!


haha to true i think we might of giving the troll a beating :lol:


----------



## mbender

I laughed throughout this thread! This was a firestarter if I ever read one. Hopefully the wicked witch/troll will melt when we throw a bucket of reality on her! Its fine to have your own opinion on something but to blatenly state QH are "worthless" is showing the ignorance of Ruger. Didn't we shut up that last person, when we decided to have popcorn on the bench?  U guys are a riot! I love this forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds

mbender said:


> I laughed throughout this thread! This was a firestarter if I ever read one. Hopefully the wicked witch/troll will melt when we throw a bucket of reality on her! Its fine to have your own opinion on something but to blatenly state QH are "worthless" is showing the ignorance of Ruger. Didn't we shut up that last person, when we decided to have popcorn on the bench?  U guys are a riot! I love this forum!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HAHA! sorry i had to but i just had to comment, this made my day. i cracked up laughing so hard! My computer had a shower with Coke. haha love it :lol:


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> how do you drag a cow into a trailer, you ride your horse into it first? here in indiana we pen them in the barn and herd them in the trailer thru chutes.


You can not take what we do in this area and use it in what they do out west. IF you have NEVER worked or seen what goes on in a large Ramada do not think you know how horses are used in ranch work. They actually use horses to get the cattle where they need to be.


----------



## nrhareiner

ruger said:


> Maybe we just aint got no good quarter horses in indiana.


Maybe you just do not know where to look.


----------



## farmpony84

I only read the first and the last page of this thread but I do plan to go back and read the rest. I'm just confused... I didn't realize QHs were only made to run really fast for the quarter of the mile... hmm... must be where they got their name huh? And then to say they are choppy and miserable to ride... I didn't realize that... after 20 something years of riding QHs I'll have to pay attention to the choppiness the next time I ride....


----------



## TheRoughrider21

ruger said:


> Why would any horse have to be fast around cattle, cows are very slow, here in indiana we dont really need horses for cattle their not spread out over thousand of acres, a couple of acres per head is all that is needed.
> 
> 
> As far as roping a thousand pound cow and dragging it in a trailer, i would have to see it. roped big wild cow on a QH pulled the horse down and broke the saddle.


Oh wow. I live/work on a dairy farm and we ahve tons of steers and heifers around here. We had a 2000lb steer we wanted to send to the auction. He ran so fast we couldn't get him with the four-wheeler in the mud. So I pulled out my trusty QH, who had never did any cutting in her life and took her out there. Even in mud up to her belly she chased after him and got him cut off from the others and then kept him cornered until we could get him into the trailer. 

That took strength, speed, heart, and agility. I can bet you a million bucks that few other breeds would have been able to do that.


----------



## Regan7312

i agree with the troll thing..lol..

but to add my .10 cent, we have a QH gelding we use at the barn i ride at, he is such a nice lesson horse. great, calm personality, reliable, has a great canter and is such a nice little jumper...i love him.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

ruger said:


> None of them boney cows are more than 700 pounds, have been around cattle my entire life currantly have 16 head of herford angus cross cows,still didnt see a horse draging a cow maybe moving with the cow.


Honestly, size of the cattle doesn't matter. we had a 2 year old steer that weighed maybe aorund 900lbs. My friends Morgan couldn't do crap with it. First, her horse couldn't keep up with the steer, and then once she got the steer roped, it was more like the horse was getting pulled along by the steer than the horse having any control over this little steer. Put the same girl on my QH and that steer was roped within 3 minutes. And this was after the steer had had another 3 weeks to rest and gain some more weight.


----------



## Unwoven

Okay. Might I add... You could say the same thing about Thoroughbreds. EVERYONE has them.. just like you say Quarter horses. And theyre hooves are hard to take care of, they can get sick easily, and they can be high strung or soooooo lazy. BUT THEY RACE TOO. :O Maybe we should use them ONLY for racing... like seriously?

BUT I know so many great thoroughbreds, and also they are amazing to do anything and everything. I dont get why you'd judge a breed so much.


----------



## Lonestar22

This is very entertaining. My dad had a QH mare that bowed a tendon pulling a 2000lb bull and STILL TRIED TO PULL HIM EVEN THOUGH SHE WAS HURT because it was her job and she knew she had to do it. She was also the smoothest horse I have EVER ridden. EVER. I could get on her bareback put her in a lope drop the reins stick my arms out to the side and just relax. Like floating in a cloud. a big thick bulldog QH cloud. In my jumping lessons I ride this cute little QH mare who has an awesome jump. In the pasture, working cows I ride either my appy mare or my QH gelding. I had a QH horse get rammed right into the chest by a 900lb cow. The mare didn't even flinch. She just kept on pushing. I think your fighting a losing battle here. Quarter Horses aren't America's Horse for nothing. They are amazing horses, and yes, they may not be the best horse for eveyone, but they are the best horse for ALOT of people. They excel in EVERY sport they are tried in. You have apparently not ridden a good QH. Not that there are any bad ones.


----------



## Lonestar22

BTW I'm still waiting for *smrobs* to show you up x 1billion. I am seriously expecting her to get a video of her pulling a cow into a trailer, or chasing a cow out in the pasture, just for spite. lol.


----------



## Sunny

-screams- Everybody RUN!! TROOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

ruger said:


> Quarter horses are great if your into racing but other than that why would anyone want one, most are gut beaters (rough riding) and have never rode any that had any endurance. except for a few appendix qh


Wow you're trying to commit suicide with your thread. I suggest posting YOUR reasoning for this one. Your comments, I find are very inappropriate. All horse breeds have their pros and cons which is why there are so many of them. Some are build for certain discipline, while certain breeds are bred for others.

I strongly suggest re-directing your thread.


----------



## kitten_Val

I really enjoyed reading through the thread. Lots of fun! Even though it sounds like it was started to fire up some fight. 

Choppiness was an excellent comment! I have to tell that to my own well bred foundation qh next time I ride her.  BTW, to those comments about driving from behind and gallop being rough. I galloped her yesterday in park, really fast, but it still felt very smooth (although very powerful, not like a usual "ring" canter).


----------



## Clair

I saw this post and was amazed! I have to add.
I have a QH, I chose a QH, and QHs are my favorite breed. They are extremely versatile and generally (as a breed) fairly calm. 
They are sprinters! My guy can outrun an exracing TB at quarter mile races!
They are lovely and diverse, and extemely strong.
They are extremely hardy.
They come in every shape and size ANY competition could want. Check out an ACTHA website. Most of the 4-5 time-in-a-row champs are quarterhorses.
They rein, they rope, they race, they jump, they piaffe!
They can do ANYTHING!
So thats why ANYONE would want a Quarter horse.

They are awesome horses.


----------



## wyominggrandma

did you notice it seems the troll has disappeared? I am almost out of popcorn, but have potatoe chips


----------



## LadyDreamer

I vote lock the thread and stop feeding trolls. Folks get so worked up over what a fake name says. Just ignore the bad if you know it is not true, or if you have seen different. Stop trying to prove the angry ignorants wrong. Why would you want someone like that involved with your breed of choice anyway? Let him be happy with what he likes, or let him be unhappy that you like something else, just let him be. It is just a guess, but I don't believe anyone is going to change this person's mind.

You are allowed to like what you want. Not every horse is right for everybody. It is okay for someone to not like your breed. This is not worth getting worked up over. 

I for one am a DIE HARD Saddlebred person. Breed biased to the tenth power. Will have them first over any other breed, place an ugly one over a pretty other breed in my mind, would take one with problems over a perfect other breed, but even I have a token Quarter Horse in my pasture ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

wyominggrandma said:


> did you notice it seems the* troll has disappeared*? I am almost out of popcorn, but have potatoe chips


I think 5 pages back. BUT we don't need him to continue! :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val

LadyDreamer said:


> I vote lock the thread and stop feeding trolls. Folks get so worked up over what a fake name says. Just ignore the bad if you know it is not true, or if you have seen different. Stop trying to prove the angry ignorants wrong. Why would you want someone like that involved with your breed of choice anyway? Let him be happy with what he likes, or let him be unhappy that you like something else, just let him be. It is just a guess, but I don't believe anyone is going to change this person's mind.


I think most people replied for fun, not to prove something to the troll, at least not all that much. Also I didn't notice it to be too heated - people just shared the experience. Personally I don't mind to share how great my horse is.


----------



## nrhareiner

I am still waiting to see what breed Rugur (the member not the gun) thinks would be better suited for me. I would love to know.


----------



## mom2pride

nrhareiner said:


> I am still waiting to see what breed Rugur (the member not the gun) thinks would be better suited for me. I would love to know.


Maybe you ought to go gaited...hahaha:lol: J/K I don't know that I would own anything but a QH or cross...


----------



## nrhareiner

I will just have to stick with my over eating high priced QH. That $350/year to keep them will probably brake me before long.


----------



## ponyboy

I'm not a QH fan either, but I must say that comment about them being "gut busters" mystifies me. I've never ridden a QH that wasn't smooth. Morgans are the ones with steep shoulders.


----------



## farmpony84

wyominggrandma said:


> did you notice it seems the troll has disappeared? I am almost out of popcorn, but have potatoe chips


Ruger and his alter ego (who was NOT Nobody1212 for the record) were banned.


----------



## smrobs

Oooooh :lol:, I didn't even notice. No reason not to continue to brag on QHs though. I just got 2 more customer horses in today and one of them is picture perfect foundation QH. He's right around 15hh tall and right around 15hh wide LOL. Though he isn't really very pretty, he sure looks like a good stout using horse (and he's only 4 :shock.


----------



## Solon

Do we get to guess who the alter ego was?!!! :rofl:


----------



## myQHpaul

I won't own anything but a quarter horse. my quarter horse is one of the gentlest horses at our barn. We have Arabians (too high maintenance and attitude problems) and Morgans (stubborn and high strung) at our barn but 99% of our barn has quarters. Paul takes care of me and won't try any funny stuff on me. He has the energy I need when I cut with him and he has the laziness I want when we do trails. He's the ideal horse and everyone at the barn just loves him.


----------



## Solon

nrhareiner said:


> I am still waiting to see what breed Rugur (the member not the gun) thinks would be better suited for me. I would love to know.



Well, I can tell you that. A big ol' Percheron. That's the breed that would be better suited to you.

Just sayin.


----------



## smrobs

:rofl:, I can just see Solon or John doing a sliding stop LOL.


----------



## Solon

I was pretty shocked at how fast Solon can spin when he plays!

I just have to get him over his fear of cows. He's just not quite sure what they are!


----------



## farmpony84

Alter Ego's and Trolls make for a very angry farmpony!!!


----------



## Solon

LOL! Great picture!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom

my horse is a quarter horse pony and she's the best! 
Cheyenne the sorral Quarter Horse

I'm not interested in racing at all! She is all around and they don't only have to be used for one perpose! Miss Cheyenne does everything, she's old but I have gotten way too many comments on 'how young she is' almost every friend thats into horses that I have loves quarter horses!!!


----------



## A knack for horses

ruger said:


> Quarter horses are great if your into racing but other than that why would anyone want one, most are gut beaters (rough riding) and have never rode any that had any endurance. except for a few appendix qh


My Favorite Breeds
1. Quarter Horses
2. Depends on the particular horse

They may not have the arabian/thuroughbred endurance, but the have HEADS on their shoulders. I have yet to meet a physchotic QH. (Except of a quarab, but you can guess which side her phsyco came from). Quarters aren't know for their smoothness, but if you haven't found a decent QH ride, you probably aren't looking hard. And if trained right, they can be very responsive, turning on a dime practically before you ask then to do so.

QH's are the versitle; do anything breed. You can find QH's in ranch rodeos to upper level dressage events. And they WIN. 
Quarter horse racing isn't that popular. TB and Arabian flatracing is much more popular.

There are over 5 million registered Qh in the US alone, and I believe there are almost 2 million registered in europe. And that is just registered Quarter horses.


----------



## A knack for horses

ruger said:


> Why would any horse have to be fast around cattle, cows are very slow, here in indiana we dont really need horses for cattle their not spread out over thousand of acres, a couple of acres per head is all that is needed.


Yesterday I watched a calf dodge past not one but FOUR separate horses in sorting classes. He caused all four riding pairs not to get times. You couldn't convince me that cows can't move! I've seen them do it.


----------



## trailhorserider

A knack for horses said:


> They may not have the arabian/thuroughbred endurance, but the have HEADS on their shoulders. I have yet to meet a physchotic QH. (Except of a quarab, but you can guess which side her phsyco came from).


I had a psycho quarab once too, but I always assumed his mental illness came from the Quarter Horse side, because my two purebred Arabs were GREAT, lol! :lol:

But really, GOOD quarter horses have good dispositions. At the bottom of the barrel, it is a crap shoot like every other breed out there. I know, I used to board with them. People gave me flack about my Arabs, whom I rode everywhere, by myself, and they took good care of me. Many of the boarders were afraid of their Quarter Horses. But these were more-or-less grade Quarter Horses, not the really good ones I know now.


----------



## A knack for horses

trailhorserider said:


> I had a psycho quarab once too, but I always assumed his mental illness came from the Quarter Horse side, because my two purebred Arabs were GREAT, lol! :lol:
> 
> But really, GOOD quarter horses have good dispositions. At the bottom of the barrel, it is a crap shoot like every other breed out there. I know, I used to board with them. People gave me flack about my Arabs, whom I rode everywhere, by myself, and they took good care of me. Many of the boarders were afraid of their Quarter Horses. But these were more-or-less grade Quarter Horses, not the really good ones I know now.


I have never rode a pure arab, so I shouldn't be talking to much dirt about them. Lily was a really sweet horse, but she had the endurance factor and "antsy pants". She would not stand still to save her life! She always had to move. She would spook a lot easier than than the QH's, but I believe that comes from the sensitivity of the arabian in her.

To give her credit though, after a 6 hour trail ride with 12 QH, paints and appys; she is the only one still ready to go another 6 hours.


----------



## thunderstruck

hmm u sound like your from my neck of the woods, the only thing people in my area think there is is a gaited horses. Quarter horses are athletes I own a quarter horse and a Walking horse and as much as i love my walking horse there still my fav, the amazing speed it takes for a cutting horse to move, the control, collection, and softness of a western pleasure horse, the speed of a barrell horse, the cow sense speed, collection, and athleticism of a roping, cutting, team penning horse, or yeah and there is racing. Also QHs are used for jumping, dressage, and all kinds of other events, sounds like your not to educated on your horses, and lets not forget reining, you ever seen a sliding stop, or spin. I doubt it


----------



## BitlessForHappiness

I love quarter horses! They're super versatile (like most horses are) and they're generally SO sweet!


----------



## trailhorserider

A knack for horses said:


> I have never rode a pure arab, so I shouldn't be talking to much dirt about them. Lily was a really sweet horse, but she had the endurance factor and "antsy pants". She would not stand still to save her life! She always had to move. She would spook a lot easier than than the QH's, but I believe that comes from the sensitivity of the arabian in her.
> 
> To give her credit though, after a 6 hour trail ride with 12 QH, paints and appys; she is the only one still ready to go another 6 hours.


My first Arabian was very lazy and calm. My second one was Mr. Antsy Pants! But my Fox Trotter mare is antsy pants too, and they are supposed to be calm, so go figure! Like anything else, each horse is an individual. You can make broad generalizations like "Quarter Horses are calm" and "Arabians are hyper" but you will always find some odd ducks, like nervous Quarter Horses or calm Arabians. Or hyper Fox Trotters! :lol:


----------



## Citrus

There are nicer ways to ask things, instead of putting down what is the number one horse in the world for registrations (over 4 million). If you really want to know, pay attention to the sign before you post and follow those instructions and work on asking a question in a better way.


----------



## Solon

He was a troll that new he was going to stir up trouble. The Mods took care of him!


----------



## rraylutz210

hahaha. i laughed my way through this entire forum. :lol:
i must say the one thing about the ignorant troll that got me the most was this comment 
Maybe we just aint got no good quarter horses in indiana.

in addition to her generalization about no good quarter horses in indiana was there also a significant lack of good schools? just had to add it.

I absolutely love quarter horses, I own a paint gelding who is fantastic. I do mostly pleasure with him, western and hunt, but I plan on moving into dressage soon =) so exciting. I could ask for a better breed, such level heads.. mostly.

btw solon what part of oregon are you from? I just moved to eugene from michigan so im pretty new to the horsey world on this part of the country.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-bre...want-quarter-horse-65105/page7/#ixzz1029PLbxx​


----------



## Solon

I'm just north of you next to Portland. Welcome to Oregon!


----------



## A knack for horses

trailhorserider said:


> My first Arabian was very lazy and calm. My second one was Mr. Antsy Pants! But my Fox Trotter mare is antsy pants too, and they are supposed to be calm, so go figure! Like anything else, each horse is an individual. You can make broad generalizations like "Quarter Horses are calm" and "Arabians are hyper" but you will always find some odd ducks, like nervous Quarter Horses or calm Arabians. Or hyper Fox Trotters! :lol:


Oh amen to that!!!


----------



## Lonestar22

Just to add to the amazingness of the QH]

I rode a Qh that my lesson barn recently bought today. It was my first time on him. I am in LOVE with this horse. He is absolutely amazing. He reins, spins, has an amazing lope, I don't think he'd ever seen a jump before in his life before coming to our barn ( and certaintly never been asked to jump one) but he did not refuse ONCE. He may not have had the prettiest jump, ( he would over jump ALOT lol) but he tried his damndest to do what I asked of him.


----------



## rraylutz210

solon, thank you =)
do you do any regional/state showing around oregon?


----------



## Solon

There's a few up and down the I-5 corridor - that's the main freeway going straight through Oregon. There are more down your way than up here though. And there's a huge trail competition down there in Eugene that a bunch of people up here go to.

Here's the link to the big horse center. It will have a bunch of scheduled stuff you can check into.

Oregon Horse Center / Eugene OR 97402


----------



## lilruffian

Ok i haven't read all the posts (but by the sounds of it it will be interesting lol) i just wanted to say that when i was younger & going to buy my first horse i absolutely did not want a QH! For the most ridiculous reasons of course 
First i was & still am a huge Thoroughbred fan & didn't like the chunky Qh build at all.
2nd: _everyone _around my has them & i did not want what everyone else had (same reason i didn't want a sorrel horse back then ****) Oh how i grew up!
It wasn't until i started helping out on my aunt's Paint & QH breeding farm that i developed a genuine like for them (even their build)
THey're great horses & are good for just about anything (trails, barrels, western, jumping & racing or course even if they only do sprints). They may not excell in certain areas but are still versatile.
I nolonger care what breed of horse i own or the color so long as it a good minded & fun to bearound/ride!


----------



## Arksly

I have to say that I laughed so hard my sides hurt. It's nice to hear about all the amazing Quarter Horses out there. Oh, and I never knew they even raced until last year! I've always wanted to buy a chestnut QH with alot of "chrome" and name him "Cha-Ching". Hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

Arksly said:


> I have to say that I laughed so hard my sides hurt. It's nice to hear about all the amazing Quarter Horses out there. Oh, and I never knew they even raced until last year! I've always wanted to buy a chestnut QH with alot of "chrome" and name him "Cha-Ching". Hehe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I LOVE that name!!!


----------



## sarahver

Just read this whole thread and found it very entertaining so kudos to the troll for initiating such a lively discussion. Now for my $0.02

I never used to be a big fan of QH's but I never had a problem seeing their usefulness. It is impossible to ignore that they are a breed that is incredibly well suited to their purpose. You can see just from looking at them that they are built perfectly to go fast and hit top speed very quickly. They are also built perfectly to stop quickly and turn on a dime - all extrememly useful things for roping cattle (which I don't do, hence my indifference to the breed).

How can you say that a horse can't bring down a 1000 pound cow? It is not a weight struggle, surely it is also about timing and placement? I have studied martial arts for years and it is a similar principle. I weigh 130 pounds but know how to take down someone who weighs over 200 pounds easily. Would I physically pick them up and throw them on the ground? Of course not, it is all about timing and balance. (I do not have knowledge in roping so if I am wrong with this statement please feel free to correct, just from watching it at rodeos and on video clips that is my interpretation.)

Lastly - I have never come across a breed more willing to work and learn than the QH. Over summer I had the great pleasure of breaking in a 3yo Quarter horse, first time I had ever worked with the breed. Well that **** horse pretty much broke himself in, all I did was give him direction, he was so intelligent and even tempered. And so keen to be given a job! All I have to do now to catch him is walk to his paddock, jingle the headstall and wave it to him and he comes tearing up to the gate, excited to come out and work. No joke.

Needless breed bashing is completely unnecessary, everyone is entitled to their opinion but it is not constructive to make blanket statements about a certain breed being pointless.


----------



## Arksly

WickedNag said:


> I LOVE that name!!!


I know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandy2u1

My horse has a sweet disposition, has very smooth gaits, is great on trails and is fun to ride. So you see, that is why TWH's are the bestest! 

We have several different breeds at our barn, including 4 QH's. They are all good riding horses, but other than that, they are all so different. 

I love my horse, but it doesn't have a darn thing to do with what breed he is. It's because he is exactly what I want and need in a horse. My daughter feels exactly the same way about her QH. Ain't that what it's all about anyway?


----------



## kevinshorses

ruger said:


> NO NO im not trying to get a rise out of anyone, their are just much better breeds for those not into competing in speed events. morgans, mustangs, arabians.
> lets use the morgan and mustang for an example most dont relize that morgans are much easier to keep than a QH or TB they will eat much less. as far as ranching with a QA they can go all day on flat ground, but put them in the hills and their done.


Your ignorance of horses is staggering. I ride QH's almost exclusively to move cattle in very steep and rocky country at high altitudes. Conditioning has far more to do with it than breed. You have NEVER ridden a horse at speeds approaching 60 mph unless it was being dragged by a truck. Horses of similar size and build will eat the same amount. You don't know quite as much as you think you do.


----------



## sarahver

kevinshorses said:


> You have NEVER ridden a horse at speeds approaching 60 mph unless it was being dragged by a truck.


Hilarious :lol:


----------



## leonalee

kevinshorses said:


> You have NEVER ridden a horse at speeds approaching 60 mph unless it was being dragged by a truck.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA... awesomeness. :lol: Not that dragging a horse is by any means funny, but that is kind of what I was thinking in terms of the stupidity of Ruger's statement.


----------



## lilruffian

Lol im sorry but there's no horse on the planet that reaches speeds of 60MPH (the average racehorses tops out at around 50) Maybe they got the horse mixed up with the cheetah??
Also QH i've found are very easy to keep unlike alot of Arabs or the TBs. As for riding them up hills, my friend & her family go the cadomin mountains every year with their horses & ride (weather permitting) every day for a week or more on extremely tough trails for 5-9 hours. These horses are climbing mountain sides at an exhausting rate that would make even the best endurance horse sweat buckets. 
Anyway my friend rides a Quarab, her sister a registered Qh, her dad a QhXPercheron, her mother a fjord & their friends are all on paints & Canadians. I brought my Arab mare along last year & she was doing no better/worse than the rest!
All the Qh's power comes from that hindend (& there is _alot)_ which is what allows the horse to climb steep hills!
Also there's a _reason_ Qh's are one of the most (if not _the_ most) popular horses in North America. It's not a freeky coincidence. Around where i live i can guarentee you there is atleast one quarter horse/cross in every field of horses (unless they only own 1 or 2 lol).


----------



## smrobs

I actually looked up and even the legendary Secretariat only averaged like 37.5 mph in his win in the Belmont. I really figured he would have been able to run so much faster than that.


----------



## Equus_girl

Hmmm... why would anyone want a QH? Well, this is the reason I love mine. She is very calm with a level head, extremely well trained, an easy keeper and has the greatest personality around!


----------



## BarrelRacer86

HMM why would any one want a QH? lol I don't know i'll ask the next time I go to a show and see all QH tied to the trailers.=)
I have 3 of them (ones registered paint though) I love them they can do anything. My mare runs barrels, poles, and jumps. and places in all 3. My gelding can win a halter class, then go run 4th in a rodeo. plus he can do english and western pleasure. And my 4 yr old has never bucked with a rider. Thats pretty versatile to me.

BTW: you keep saying your from Indiana but seriously theres only one big racetrack in IN Indiana Downs, and there's not even that many QH races there its mainly TB. plus they all looked pretty buff to me at the track, not like racing TBs do. just saying *cough* troll *cough*


----------



## mls

Psst - folks - the OP was banned. We can let this thread go and stop feeding the troll!


----------



## smrobs

mls, I think we are just continuing the thread because it is as good a place as any to brag and talk about all the good traits that QHs have.

I figured I would post a pic of one of the new customer horses I got in yesterday. Now he is a good example of a QH.


















Not real pretty but he sure is big.


----------



## Draftgirl17

smrobs said:


> mls, I think we are just continuing the thread because it is as good a place as any to brag and talk about all the good traits that QHs have.


 Hah that's a pretty good reason : ] I myself would not buy a QH. Why? Cause I'm way more into drafts and plus everyone around here has them but certainly I think it was a bit rash to say not to get one. They def. have their good qualities not to mention they can do pretty much anything in today's show world (i mean the amount of disciplines they are used for is numerous!) I see nothing wrong with a good QH!


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, why not brag about them for a bit:wink:
Ive got pics of 2 QH's (wish i had all my other photos on my computer right now cuz there are tons!) The first is a reg. mare i used to own named Sheza Sweeta Bonita (i called her Molly which is also what i named my new mare cuz they look alike!:lol
The 2nd is Supreme Leo San, a paint stallion of my aunt's (in the first pic he was 3 or 4 & extremely dirty!) The 2nd pic was taken around the same time & the last is just over a year ago (he's 8 now i believe...)


----------



## QHDragon

Wow, I take a few days off from the computer and all heck breaks out!

QHs are just awesome, I love how much range there is in the breed. You can have a 15 hand champion cow horse, or you can have a 17 hand champion jumper.









this girl is a QH


















And so was my gelding Dunny. Don't tell my BF I posted this, it was his first time on a horse in his life!


----------



## mom2pride

smrobs said:


> mls, I think we are just continuing the thread because it is as good a place as any to brag and talk about all the good traits that QHs have.
> 
> I figured I would post a pic of one of the new customer horses I got in yesterday. Now he is a good example of a QH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not real pretty but he sure is big.


 
Okay you can just pack him up in bubble wrap and fedex him MY way okay???? he and my mare would be a perfect pair :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses

smrobs, that horse of your clients is be-u-ti-ful!

And this would be my all time favorite QH, Annie (3/4 Quarter, 1/4 TB). She was my previous and main lesson horse. We had such a close bond, she could *tell *when I was chickening out and when I wasn't ready to move on. I love Annie to death, and I miss her so much .


----------



## smrobs

Thanks guys, he'll look a lot better when he drops some weight though. He's pretty obese right now.

Mom2Pride, I'll send him your way if you really want to deal with him running off with you all the time :lol:. That's why they sent him to me.


----------



## Cheyennes mom

something else I love about quarter horses are that they aren't a known breed for being hot hot hot! haha they are a pretty kinda hot but they don't have too much frisky hot in them!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Sorry, I'm too lazy to read those other pages but I'll toss in my opinion.

Nowadays QH's are so versatile you can do anything you want with them....Well, other than gaited things of course. Not sure what you meant by racing there.....Although they are obviously used for that the best reining, cutting, roping, and barrel racing horses in the world are QH's. Sure there is other breeds that do it, but not all of them are quite at the caliber that the QH's are. And the QH's that have sprouted up to 17hh look more like thoroughbreds now, but are still classified as QH and can do every english event out there. They are by far the most versatile breed out there for anyone and anything you want to do.


----------



## mom2pride

smrobs said:


> Thanks guys, he'll look a lot better when he drops some weight though. He's pretty obese right now.
> 
> Mom2Pride, I'll send him your way if you really want to deal with him running off with you all the time :lol:. That's why they sent him to me.


Ahh...can't be any worse than buck and bolt before you even get your foot in the stirrup...hahahaha (why Flicka was "sent" to me).


----------



## smrobs

LOL, that's true .


----------



## Delfina

mom2pride said:


> Ahh...can't be any worse than buck and bolt before you even get your foot in the stirrup...hahahaha


My QH was polite, she'd wait until you were securely seated and then go for her special combo of buck, kick, crowhop and twist. She nearly unseated my trainer who then referred to her as "that cowpony!". Apparently only a cowpony would throw such an athletic fit over not wanting to trot and keep right on walking while doing so. :lol:


----------



## rraylutz210

_There's a few up and down the I-5 corridor - that's the main freeway going straight through Oregon. There are more down your way than up here though. And there's a huge trail competition down there in Eugene that a bunch of people up here go to.

Here's the link to the big horse center. It will have a bunch of scheduled stuff you can check into._ _

Oregon Horse Center / Eugene OR 97402_ 
Solon,
Haha, I actually board and work in the office at the Oregon Horse Center. 
See you at the Trail Clinic or the National trail Championships?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-bre...ant-quarter-horse-65105/page13/#ixzz107zidBJg​


----------



## sorelhorse

why the he** would you post this? 
seriously, no body goes around saying"why would you want an arab, or and appy, or a paint.
first of, not only are they good racers, but excell in regning, cutting, western pleasure, english pleasure, jumping, speed events, and are overall great trail horses.


----------



## sarahver

Eeeek, two SorrelHorses! *mind explosion* I just checked your avatars twice and was trying to figure out why the pictures were different between the two. OK there's a spelling difference but what an funny username to have two people think of it!!


----------



## sorelhorse

hahalol. i totally though of it first lol


----------



## AlexS

ruger said:


> i dont hate quarter horses thanks to them i have rode at speeds approaching 60 mph.


Oh goodness, I almost peed! Thanks, I really needed a good laugh! 
I suppose all those millions of $$ spent racing TBs are wasted then if you can get an extra 20mph from a QH.


----------



## PintoTess

they are not bad horses, they are excellent roping and barrel racing horses. I love their stockiness and their temperament is great! i know someone that had a QH stallion and their 2 year old son was found sitting under him in his stable. lol..i would have one anytime


----------



## lilruffian

AlexS said:


> Oh goodness, I almost peed! Thanks, I really needed a good laugh!
> I suppose all those millions of $$ spent racing TBs are wasted then if you can get an extra 20mph from a QH.


 :rofl: No Kidding!


----------



## corinowalk

smrobs....I want him. Send him to me now please. Right away. Love his guts!

You know I like em fat, girl! He'll be in shape in no time. It took Nico 6 weeks and he was FLOPPY fat. By the time he sold...he was a lean-mean-running machine! He had an issue with running off with me too. When I busted out the pulley rein on him...he about died. Mean MOMMY!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I haven't ridden him yet so it remains to be seen whether he will even be worth having :wink:, he may just be a 'gut buster' :rofl:. Though I know his lineage and from his angles, he should make a nice ride.


----------



## corinowalk

Ill vet tape my gut down and take him out...I wouldnt wanna bounce this gut around...it took a lot of bad food to get it to just the perfect shape! LOL

I am so excited to hear about his training. Hes got a bit of a wild eye to him though...watch your back! LOL


----------



## smrobs

Yep, I am not sure if it's the stud they are using now or the broodmares, but all their horses have that hard/unkind eye. Fortunately, they don't seem really willing to buck, just everything else LOL.


----------



## mom2pride

Delfina said:


> My QH was polite, she'd wait until you were securely seated and then go for her special combo of buck, kick, crowhop and twist. She nearly unseated my trainer who then referred to her as "that cowpony!". Apparently only a cowpony would throw such an athletic fit over not wanting to trot and keep right on walking while doing so. :lol:


I call that sneaky and just plain talented!!! :lol:


----------



## mom2pride

corinowalk said:


> smrobs....I want him. Send him to me now please. Right away. Love his guts!


Hey, now, I claimed him first!!!! :evil: :lol:


----------



## AlexS

corinowalk said:


> Ill vet tape my gut down and take him out...I wouldnt wanna bounce this gut around...it took a lot of bad food to get it to just the perfect shape! LOL


I resemble this remark. I am as skinny as a rake, but have a fine wine gut that took quite some effort to obtain and now will not leave.


----------



## Gidget

I LOVE QH!
They are one of the best breeds out there. 
I can't believe you created this thread. I haven't read all the posts but I believe you are only trying to get a rise at of everyone as well. I love horses..period. QH's can do pretty much anything. Mine can do gaming,jumps,trail riding up steep hills. She is awesome.


Next time do yourself a favor and posts positive threads or some ppl will call you a troll.


----------



## Gidget

leonalee said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA... awesomeness. :lol: Not that dragging a horse is by any means funny, but that is kind of what I was thinking in terms of the stupidity of Ruger's statement.


 
60 miles per hour?...never. Thats practically cheetah status.


----------



## PintoTess

wow corinowalk ! your horse has a HUGE bum lol


----------



## Eliz

Wow...
Troll.

QHs aren't my favorite breed but I still love em 
And imo the ones I've come across are the easiest keepers ever!

Oh and yes, I would HATE to have this horse:


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Came across pics from last fall when I was at a petting zoo. Pretty sure this isnt a 800 lb hunk of beef! :rofl:_


----------



## smrobs

Just thought I would share some more pix of the horse that Corino and Mom2pride are so in love with. These show his angles and bulk a little better.

I managed to snap this one just as he charged one of the dogs away from the fence LOL. He's quick for a fat thing.









His feet are a little funky, his heels are too tall and that makes his pasterns look straighter than they are.




































And what's awesome is that all the horses they breed mature to look much like this with only slight variation in basic conformation.


----------



## mom2pride

He is totally HAWT!!!! I want him!!! 

As far as his heels, with some regular filing, he should look pretty good...my mare came with feet that looked similar to him, and she really appeared a bit too upright, as well, but now that she has been regularly filed (I don't say 'trimmed' anymore, because mostly I can upkeep her with JUST filing now!), she looks alot better!


----------



## lilruffian

smrobs said:


> Just thought I would share some more pix of the horse that Corino and Mom2pride are so in love with. These show his angles and bulk a little better.
> 
> I managed to snap this one just as he charged one of the dogs away from the fence LOL. He's quick for a fat thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His feet are a little funky, his heels are too tall and that makes his pasterns look straighter than they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's awesome is that all the horses they breed mature to look much like this with only slight variation in basic conformation.


We had a re-sale gelding that was purchased at auction who looked almost identical to this guy... i'll have to raid my cd's & find pics!


----------



## lilruffian

*Joker & Sister*

Ok so apparently i can only find one pic of him! Grr i know i have more so i'll have to dig... i also added pics of a bulky Qh mare, Sister. I _so_ love her color & though she's incredibly difficult to catch:-x she's an awesome riding horse!


----------



## corinowalk

Awww smrobs...he isnt fat...hes a BEEFCAKE! Love his fat bum!


----------



## dressagebelle

Smorbs I think there might be a fight starting about who has first dibs on your horse lol. I love him, I've always been a fan of the big boned stocky foundation QH's I've done some team sorting, and man, they put me on a well trained QH, and man, I just had to sit there, point him towards the cow, and hang on lol. He was great, and very smooth even when spinning after the cow considering that I had no idea what I was doing. If I only had the money, I would definately have a foundation QH in my string of ponies. I prefer the more warmbloody and drafty breeds, but I still want my good ole rusty trusty QH as well.


----------



## kitten_Val

smrobs, he's VERY nice!

So here are some of mine:

1) 1st time on cow ever for both of us  
2) Trail riding (judged trail ride with obstacles)
3) Switched to english this year (hopefully dressage)


----------



## sarahver

kitten_Val said:


> smrobs, he's VERY nice!
> 
> So here are some of mine:
> 
> 1) 1st time on cow ever for both of us
> 2) Trail riding (judged trail ride with obstacles)
> 3) Switched to english this year (hopefully dressage)


He is a cutie! No offense but that cow doesn't look the slightest bit worried about you guys :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val

sarahver said:


> He is a cutie! No offense but that cow doesn't look the slightest bit worried about you guys :lol:


I think those team penning cows are SO used to everything they don't care much till you get very very close. :wink: I rode her in mid of bunch to move them out of pen and they didn't want to move till she pinned her ears and bared her teeth at them. BTW even though she was bred for ranch work she didn't like that much - she's too of princess for the cow smell! :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch

farmpony84 said:


> alter ego's and trolls make for a very angry farmpony!!!


eeeeeeekk!!!!


----------



## shesinthebarn

Oh plese, please...bring the troll back. This thread has been keeping me awake during late night baby feedings. I giggled out loud a time or two.
I told my two QH's about this thread and they thought it was hillarious. My filly snorted - truely! Whether out of distain or out of the sheer sillyness of the whole thing remains to be seen. Ahhh...cheap entertainment.


----------



## poundinghooves

People want QH's because they are an all-around horse! They can do pretty much anything you ask them to do.... not just racing! They've been used for anything and everything... you name it they've probably done it!


----------



## amandaandeggo

theyre wonderfully tempered and generally substantial enough for adults to ride. it seems like you have something against them?


----------



## Supermane

I'm not a huge fan of QH, but my first pony was one and she was gorgeous! Placed in every hack class I ever took her in (usually first) and always placed well in jumping. She was wonderfully athletic as well. Here are some pictures sent by the new owner:

















I probably would not buy another one, since I am a hunter/eq rider, but I do think QHs excel at some things. My mom recently bought an appendix that is an awesome teacher (and a cute little jumper). He's been great at teaching my mom to jump and being a fantastic local level show horse. Here he is:


























And when my horse had lyme disease I showed a nice large pony that was a great children's large pony. She's been to zone finals twice (invited more times then that) and has taught numerous kids to ride:


----------



## farmpony84

Why would anyone own a Quarter Horse. That is a really good question...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

sorelhorse said:


> hahalol. i totally though of it first lol


:lol: I am sure the other one is thankful that you spelled it incorrectly so they could have the name they wanted.

:wink:


----------



## IndianGirl

Wow i just got done reading every page. I dont even know what to say... Well i do but you all said it good enough! I think ill go outside and pet my Quarterhorses! Maybe go for a nice smooth ride Lol


----------

